# PEOPLE, GET READY...



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2005)

A couple of nights ago, Tina and I were talkingand she was telling me how Apollo's molt is particularly bad this year.It's one of the worst she's ever seen. She was wondering about a way tospeed it up because she was saying clumps of hair are coming out of himin droves. I didn't have an answer for her, but would be mostinterested if someone does.

You have to wonder if this is the rabbits' way of telling us that it'sgoing to be a difficult winter. The molting of many rabbits this yearseemed to have started early and is going on and on and on. 

I looked it up in  The Farmer's Almanac and they're saying thatthis Winter is going to be _extremely_ difficult. Very snowy -more so than last year's - and bitter cold.

If you've seen other animals preparing, would love to know about it. Iknow our rabbits are telling us and the squirrels are extremely busy.

Buck would be going through his routine check that all cages wereproperly sealed tight for drafts, inclimate weather, etc. He'd makesure he'd have black oil sunflower seeds in case a frost came andcontinued for a couple of days. He'd have a little extra hay and wouldstock up on the Woody Pet - just in case.

Those that use wood stove pellets, I'd advise you to go out and buy asmany bags as you can store. Because of oil prices, many folks haveconverted their homes to wood stoves and now wood stove pellets areflying off the shelves.

"People Get Ready"... to Baton Down the Hatches.



-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 7, 2005)

I can say for at least by me, all of the acornsdropped really early while they were still green which usually meansits going to be a looooooooong winter.

No input on the moulting tho .. this bunch hasnt shed a hair as of yet.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

Chompers is shedding a lot right now. No matter how much I groom him, he is always looking scruffy. 

They're indoor rabbits, but I still think that doesn't have as much todo when it comes to shedding. My cat is also shedding, but thankfullyhe's a short haired cat (Siamese), so it's not as bad. 

As far as a bad winter....*sigh*. I was thinking the same thing, as wehad such a HOT summer this year. That's dragging on and on. It was inthe 80's the other day, in OCTOBER! Broke a record actually.


----------



## irishmist (Oct 7, 2005)

None of my rabbits have molted... just the normal loss of hair.



Why is that?

Susan


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 7, 2005)

My girls haven't started their molt yet either._But now_ I've said something so I'm going to walk downstairs andthe fur will be flying.:disgust:

Could it be the outdoor rabbits are moltingnow because theyare moreexposed to the elements than indoor rabbits? Maybethey feel something we don't?

Lissa


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm afraid you may be right Carolyn!It's been on my mind and we've been getting ready... stocked up on Hayand Straw, put new floor boards in the cages, fixed the barn doors...(and made sure the snowblower is working!)

My rabbits are in a barn, and lately it has looked like a snowstormwith the fur flying out there! I've been cleaning the cagesvery frequently, and brushing the rabbits a lot, but they just won'tquit shedding. Most of my girls Mini Rex won't be showablefor months! The Flemish seemed to start shedding a littleearlier than usual. (I put a big bag of brushed out/cleanedup fur in the garbage. The bag broke and the garbage menthought I killed my rabbits! There was fur all over theplace! LOL!)

Regarding the acorns, they are huge, green and falling likerocks! The way they hit the roof, it sounds like we are underattack! We have a coal stove and have stocked up on coal andwood. Everything I've seen points to a nasty, coldwinter. I want to be ready, just in case...


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 7, 2005)

My girls are indoor, and not molting yet. But......

*BRING ON THE SNOW*

I am looking forward to a great snowboarding season, (well as good as Ontario riding could be)


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 7, 2005)

Cookie's an indoor bun. He startedshedding at the end of August and it's FINALLY starting to wrap up Ithink - only his butt is shedding now. I think I've gottenenough hair off of him to make 2 new rabbits.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not ready yet. :growl:


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 7, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> My girls are indoor, and not molting yet. But......
> 
> *BRING ON THE SNOW*
> 
> I am looking forward to a great snowboarding season, (well as good as Ontario riding could be)



Oooh! I wanna learn to snowboard! Right now I'm still a 2-planker!


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 7, 2005)

I also wouldn't mind a couple days off work being snowed in.

But, as I've learned - be careful what you wish for - I had alwaystalked about wanting to get snowed in in Vermont, but when it finallyhappened, I was a little disappointed. I had been picturing alog cabin with a fireplace, not the Super 8. We had drivenup to go to the Winter X Games. After a long, scary, snowydrive through the mountains we were finally checking in. Iwas all excited and told the girl at the desk "We're here for the XGames" to which she said "Oh, they endedtoday.":foreheadsmack: I turned around to find Scott acrossthe lobby holding his sides and laughing hysterically!:rofl:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 7, 2005)

Last I heard the Farmers Almanac for here was along and mild winter with lots of snow. I hope it stays like that. Idon't want a bitter cold winter.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 7, 2005)

I heard it's going to be a long, hard, snowy winter too.

My buns are somewhere in the molting process. I vacuum daily and the bunny hair is still out of control in that room!

Jen


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 7, 2005)

Makes me think of this joke my aunt sent me:

It was October and the Indians on a remote reservation asked their newChief if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild. Since he was aChief in a modern society he had never been taught the old secrets.When he looked at the sky he couldn't tell what the winter was going tobe like.


Nevertheless, to be on the safe side he told his tribe that the winterwas indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village shouldcollect firewood to be prepared. But being a practical leader, afterseveral days he got an idea. He went to the phone booth, called theNational Weather Service and
asked, "Is the coming winter going to be cold?"


"It looks like this winter is going to be quite cold," the meteorologist at the weather service responded.


So the Chief went back to his people and told them to collect even morefirewood in order to be prepared. A week later he called the NationalWeather Service again. "Does it still look like it is going to be avery cold winter?"


"Yes," the man at National Weather Service again replied, "it's going to be a very cold winter."


The Chief again went back to his people and ordered them to collectevery scrap of firewood they could find. Two weeks later the Chiefcalled the National Weather Service again. 


"Are you absolutely sure that the winter is going to be very cold?"


"Absolutely," the man replied. "It's looking more and more like it is going to be one of the coldest winters ever."


"How can you be so sure?" the Chief asked.



...

.....

........

.............

..................

........................

..................................

...........................................
The weatherman replied, "The Indians are collecting firewood like crazy."


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 7, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> *Nicky Snow wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My girlsare indoor, and not molting yet. But......
> ...


you gotta try it, give it 3 solid days and i promise you'll be able. any one can do it.

lol (Yard Sale)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 7, 2005)

Lucky me! The report so far for Alberta is a mild winter -- warmer than normal!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 7, 2005)

Of course, it's all relative to where you liveas to what the Farmer's Almanac says. I love mild winters and want themfor everyone if they wish, but like BlueGiants, the animals around memight as well be saying, "On your Mark...Get Set....:dragster: GO!"

I have the air conditioner on now, but the weatherman's saying that I'll have the heat on by the end of this weekend. 

:dunno:

All I know is I'm loading myself up on Vitamin C and the bunnies aregoing to get extra fiber, extra grooming, and a dash of Nutrical.

* * * * * * *

BlueGiants, when it started "snowing" (with fur) in Tucker Town today, I laughed in spite of you.  

* * * * * * *

ElfMommy: :laugh: 
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Koda and Hopi are bottomless pits. It'slike they are trying to put on extra weight for the coming winter. Ihad to explain to them that they are house bunnies and don't need toworry about it. Christa has made herself a right dandy den out of allthe hay I gave her. I told her it won't get near that cold in here.

Between this horrendous molt, the bunns all getting ready, allthe trees have changed colorand dropped their leaves already,I am getting ready for one heck of a winter.

Dale already bought a kerosene heater and is getting a smallwood stove in case we need it. He's already stocking up on people andcritter food as well as litter.

I'd rather be safer than sorry.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 7, 2005)

WEeve had a really bad summer. We had a FEW hotdays but many cold weeks. I hope that means we'll have very few colddays and lots of warm days this winter.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

All I know is that I hope the flu season waitsuntil after I have my baby. I cannot imagine being nine months pregnantand having the flu and not being able to take anything. Well, what Inormally would anyway. 

When does the flu season usually start, anyway? I had it last year, sohoping it misses me this year. Remember how sick I was last year,Carolyn?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

For some reason, my dear husband does notappreciate my "winterizing" efforts as I bring all my statuary,fountain and birdbath garden accents_into_ the house


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 7, 2005)

Stephanie,

Oh please don't get sick, not now OR after the baby is born! 

I got the flu when my first baby was 6 weeks old... and my husband gotit too... the two of us laid on the couches, shivering withfever,thinking we were dieing...with the baby in the carrieron the floor between us, argueing over who was sicker and couldn't getup to change/feed/hold the baby! I don't know anyone I wouldwish that on!

Please stay healthy, think healthy thoughts (you know what they say about positive energy!), and be well!


editted for grammer...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

I take good care of myself, but sometimes it just hits you nonetheless. 

Now that I have insurance, I plan on getting the flu shot. I can dealwith the flu, but not the baby! **shudders at the mere thought of aninfant with the flu***

Hey Pam, I really like that! Do you have birds? I should mention thatto my mom for her parrots, she has a birdbath or five that she couldput in the birdroom.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

Andwould you believehe'seven less thrilled about me bringing all my favorite rocks into thehouse :? (I was only joking when I said I was going to make astone walk way through the house!)


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

The birdbath and birds behind the fountain are tatouage. I'm doing my kitchen in this design . . .

http://www.tatouagedesigns.com/store/stone_m-19876.asp#



Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm nearly done with the area above my kitchen sink . . .

Can't decide what to put above my stove though.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 7, 2005)

:great: That looks awesome Pam! Very, very nice. Such a cool idea!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, I really, really like that Pam. It's so tranquil! Reminds me of spring/summer.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 7, 2005)

It is very beautiful, like having the outside inside.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 7, 2005)

Last winter was horrid enough - 8 feet of snowhere in the snow belt. We had the last bad storm in May andgot2 feet of snow in 24 hours. It was so strangecalling off work in May due to the snow. The worst iscommuting 50 miles one way to work.

Tonight it is going to be 40 degrees so the heat is onalready. The only good thing is we have our own natural gaswell on the 'back 40' we share withour neighbor.It's been pumping since the 1920's and fortunately sits on a massivegas deposit. Wehave todo monthlymaintenance on it but it's worth the effort.

When I hear this winter may be worse, I just want to pull a blanket over my head and hibernate till April.


----------



## Kricket (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Pam! I've never lived anywhereexcept Arizona. How come you bring your garden accentsinside? Do they simply freeze? onder:

It is still hot, like surface of the sun hot! 95 today, BUTonly 90 next week! It freezes maybe two weeks here.Sometimes not even that much. My bunnies are still moultinglike crazy. Why is that?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> Hi Pam! I've never lived anywhere exceptArizona. How come you bring your garden accentsinside? Do they simply freeze? onder:




Water can get into tiny cracks, freeze and expand, leading to fatal cracks in my treasured objects :?

Pam


----------



## Kricket (Oct 7, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *Kricket wrote: *
> 
> 
> > HiPam! I've never lived anywhere except Arizona. Howcome you bring your garden accents inside? Do they simplyfreeze? onder:
> ...




OH! I get it. I feel like such a dork! All of your treasures look really pretty inside


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Pam, what a great way to bring theoutdoors indoors. I bet it is really uplifting when it's cold and snowyto see a birdbath and such around you. What a lovely reminder of theSpring andSummer months you have just enjoyed.Ilove it.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't wait for winter to be gone, we are near the end of it now, I ammore a spring and summer person, I like being outside. Pam that is agreat idea bringing in your ornaments, I'd be the sort to make thatpathway just to stir up the troops a bit LOL


----------



## pamnock (Oct 7, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Pam that is a great idea bringing in yourornaments, I'd be the sort to make that pathway just to stir up thetroops a bit LOL





Don't tempt me LOL  They already think I'm insane.

Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 8, 2005)

I have noticed that too. We cut grass for livingand the grass has not grown much this year and our expenses for it isreally bad. Also I am finding MeatHeads fur all over the edge of thecage everyday when I vaccume. I have been giving him nutri cal 2x aweek and I noticed the squirls are extreamly busy also the chipmunksare too. I usually dont see much chipmunks at all but this year I seenso many making their erands along with the squirls. My dog is sheddingreally bad too and it is the most I have seen in her. From what I heardthat it will be a long hard winter. I have done my first stock up butwill be doing another round in a week or so for 2 or 3 more bags ofwoody pet, another bag of bunny food and about 4 more bags of piggiefood. Also not to forget doggie food too. All day today I have beenorganizing our basement because I set up our shelving units so I cankeep their bags of food an all there and keep it dry.


----------



## bluebird (Oct 8, 2005)

Winter im not ready.we havent had fall yet its been very hot soo far.bluebird


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 8, 2005)

My girls finished moulting afew weeks ago. Nowthey are getting started on their winter coats! lol. Poor bunnies,spend all summer moulting and all winter growing it back! Ihave noticed that our plums (on our plum tree) were ready early thisyear, as were the conkers. I wonder ifthat issignofa cold winter? onder:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2005)

Stephanie, urplepansy:

I do remember how long that flu lasted for you last year. Good Lord,Honey. That was really horrible. It kept up it's strength the wholetime too. I was quite worried that you'd go into pneumonia. 

I'm surprised, being pregnant, that you can get a flu shot...or willthe baby have been born by that point? Still if your nursing, can youget one? 

I always try my luck without them. Last year, in America, what a scandal it was with getting flu shots! :foreheadsmack: 


* * * * * * * * * * * * 

Doc? inkpansy:

I need you to come "winterize" my place. When can I expect you?


* * * * * * * * * 


Trying to figure out a way to get me any my three over to Ariel's sinceshe's at the end of her winter, and we're just about to start ours.onder:

* * * * * * * * * 

Keep thinking about what you said BlueGiants. 

* * * * * * * * * 


Thanks, everyone for noting the things you've seen on-the-move, likethe chipmunks, squirrels, the size of the nuts falling from the trees,the plums, etc. I do enjoy reading that.



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 8, 2005)

Here the weather is all over the place.

This weekend we have 20C. Being an hour away from the mountains, it varies from day to day.

Lop has been moulting for the last 2 weeks, the others have only just started moulting.

It is still that warm here, I don't even need my heating on.

Autumn has really set in when I look at the trees. The colours are amazing this year.

I think we heading for a long winter like last time. It has already snowed in the mountains above 1,500 meters.


----------



##  (Oct 8, 2005)

I Would like to saPam that even if you are insanethe way you have the staturary setup is just beautiful!I wish I had 1/10th of your creativetalents . with out giving too much away to yourhome I would love to see it wheneverything is in and all set up .


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 8, 2005)

Neener neener. It's always warm and sunny here. 

My parent in Montana are tired of my bragging, so I thought I'd do it here....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 8, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Neener neener. It's always warm and sunny here.
> 
> My parent in Montana are tired of my bragging, so I thought I'd do it here....


That would be nice, but I'd think Christmas time would be weird if it were warm. 

We don't get a lot of snow here, but when it happens around Christmas, it makes me so happy!

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 8, 2005)

I think we will have a fast fall here cause the colors has changed and dropped so quickly. It is wet and cold here.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kricket wrote: *


> I've never lived anywhere except Arizona.



My dad was transferred out of Arizona last year with his job - toKentucky! He hated having to buy winter clothes and a snowshovel. But he got such a kick out of his cats' reaction totheir first snow - they sat on the windowsill for hours watching thisweird stuff they had never seen before!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm going to ask my doctor about the flu shot.Doubt it's something I can get while pregnant. I'm due next monththough, so can probably hold out.

Wow, next month! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Stephanie, 

Find out if it's okay if you have it while you're nursing. 

Next month???? :faint:I can't believe she's almost here!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Neener neener. It's always warm and sunny here.




Too much sun fries people's brains.

Don'tcha know, cain'tya see?

:wink:

Nah...seriously. Winter's the only season I don't care formuch. I'd rather go through it than tornados, earthquakes,and all the other things that go with the warmer areas. Takethe good with the bad, ey?

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'll ask about that. If I can't get it,then I can't. I know it only protects against certain strains and thatno one knows what strain will hit an area. 

And yeah, NEXT MONTH!!! So excited though, it's been a great pregnancy. 

About winter, look at it this way. At least the snow and freezingweather kills off all the nasty bugs and stuff, like mosquitoes. Youhave to admit, it's nice not dealing with those things in the winter.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Doc? inkpansy:
> 
> I need you to come "winterize" my place. When can I expect you?
> 
> ...




I'll see when I can fit you into my schedule -- how about Oct. 2009???? 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

PERFECT PAM!!!



I didn't think you could make it that soon!!

:yes:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> About winter, look at it this way. At least the snow andfreezing weather kills off all the nasty bugs and stuff, likemosquitoes. You have to admit, it's nice not dealing with those thingsin the winter.




Good Point! There's also something to be said forsnuggling! Gotta admit, I love being home and cooking a goodmeal during a snowstorm.

-Carolyn


----------



## Half-Pint (Oct 10, 2005)

This weather is kind of crazy ive never seen itlike this before...luckily im keeping all the rabbits in the garage atthe new house this year so they will be plenty warm.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 10, 2005)

Me too Carolyn, there's nothing better than sitting in front of the fire watching a christmas film while it's snowing outside!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Me too Carolyn, there's nothing better than sitting in frontof the fire watching a christmas film while it's snowingoutside!




No Doubt! 

Or a football game that's being played in the snow. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2005)

Or a glass of wine. 

Wait, that's good any time of year!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Or a glass of wine.
> 
> Wait, that's good any time of year!








-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2005)

I joke with Dave that I'm going to have a bottle of champagne in the fridge waiting for me when I get home. Mumosas!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 10, 2005)

The only time I like snow is on Christmas. We'vehad a few Christmas' lately with very little snow (that was covered indirt from the roads) or none at all. That's not Christmas. I like lotsof snow because then we go outside, make snow angels and snowmen andjust get into the season.

There is nothing I like more than singing Christmas song while there isbig snowflakes falling outside (it's a tradition that we sing Germanand English Christmas songs in front of the tree before we openpresents with my dad's family).


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2005)

I love snow at Christmas. As far as I'mconcerned, it can start snowing the first week of December and all goaway after New Years. 

Btw, my husband's mother's side is from Germany. He's the first generation born over here on that side actually.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> I joke with Dave that I'm going to have a bottle ofchampagne in the fridge waiting for me when I get home.Mumosas!!!




At least some beer. Afterall, you've got to build up that yeast! :wink:

* * * * * * *

I'm with you about snow on Christmas Day, MBB. I'd be happynot to have it otherwise either, but honestly, if I'm in for the dayand I have the place stocked with food, then I'm perfectly content toenjoy the quiet time...it's just that the next day, I want it all gone.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 10, 2005)

I think I live in the wrong country. :laugh:Canada is not the place for people who don't like snow.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 10, 2005)

We mostly get snow February-march but we do getsome December time on wards. I love the snow! I love watching myanimals play in it aswell, my bunnies dig at it and Ollie (mycat)kicks up pieces, runs after them then wonders where theyhave gone!
My aunty's house at Christmas is the nicest. She has loads of GermanChristmas decorations from when she lived there. They are so nice! Shesays German Christmases are really nice and my unclewants usall togo there at Christmas and see the nutcracker one day.I'm getting all exited now!!:jumpforjoy:I wish Christmaswould hurry up and get here!:waiting:


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 10, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *nose_twitch wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Neenerneener. It's always warm and sunny here.
> ...


Ohhhhh I see. And all this time I thought is was watching too much TV on those snowy days.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 10, 2005)

I would love to see a white christmas this year.Since mom has passed I would love to have a white christmas so I canremember mom. She loved white christmas and we have not had a whitechristmas in a long time.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I would love to see a white christmas this year. Since momhas passed I would love to have a white christmas so I can remembermom. She loved white christmas and we have not had a white christmas ina long time.




I'll be wishing for that special white Christmas for you this year :angel:



Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Pam. I think we will have one. I amnot a big fan of a cold weather but I would rather deal with the coldthan the earthquakes, hurricanes, tornados, mudslides and any mothernature that are so bad.

I love snow when I first get up in the morning and the snow has never been touched yet. What a alluring site.


----------



## ariel (Oct 10, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> That would be nice, but I'd think Christmas time would be weird if it were warm.
> 
> We don't get a lot of snow here, but when it happens around Christmas, it makes me so happy!
> 
> Laura




I remember one year not so long ago we had to wear a jumper (sweater)on christmas day, we all didn't know what to do but complain LOL.

I love hot christmas days, outside in the sun, bbqs' swimming in thepool, kids laughing and riding new bikes in the streets at 5 am it'scool!!!

I wouldn't know what to do in a snowy christmas LOL

FUnny how we all get used to our own ways.


----------



## ariel (Oct 10, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Trying to figure out a way to get me any my three over to Ariel's sinceshe's at the end of her winter, and we're just about to start ours.onder:
> 
> * * * * * * * * *




Just get yourself some ruby slippers and that way you can click and get yourself over here and back home again in no time LOL

Weekend visit???


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I'm the one on thisforumthats closest to the North Pole other thanSanta Clause. :sunshine:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> I think I'm the one on this forumthatsclosest to the North Pole other than Santa Clause.:sunshine:




Brrrrrr Pet_Bunny! :shock:



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *nose_twitch wrote: *
> ...




:laugh:


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 11, 2005)

The Momkeys! started their molt at the end of July, and they just stopped, BUT Emma just started! GOOD GRIEF! 

You think they could at least make ONE big mess of things together, and not seperate for me!!!

I've never seen so much rabbit fur in my life! I could vaccume everyday, and the cannister would be full! Now it's just begining withEmma!!!!

The birds, and the squirells, are VERY busy around here! It's beenrather chilly here for the last few days, which is fine with me, itmeans I can open my windows and let some FRESH air in here!

I was told that here, we're supposed to have a VERY mild winter, andlittle tono snow... AND the very opposite to that as well! SoThe Monkeys! were shedding like crazy, and it's chilly enough for afleece jacket here now. I love the snow, so like the song says, LET ITSNOW! LET IT SNOW! LET IT SNOW!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been using the leaf blower/sucker/chopperto make a leave mulch to use in the rabbit pans. The rabbitrysmells so good -- like a brisk fall day 



Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 11, 2005)

I love it when we have a brisk fall day and Ipull out fresh hay to feed the piggers and MeatHead. I love the farmsmell and country as well.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

My kitchen is nearly complete  Here's a photo (the walls aren't yellow like they appear to be in the photo) . . .


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Did you paint all of that yourself?????


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

Nope, I am now a tatouage addict (Decals that you can rub on the wall,but it looks painted on.)http://www.mureal.com/index.htm

I shopped for it by bits and pieces on Ebay and am doing ajunglemural in Matthew's roomhttp://www.tatouagedesigns.com/store/jungle.asp

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

Also got a slew of wallpaper borders off ebayreally cheap! And, a flash drive to back up all my stuff offthe computer. Ebay is so addicting LOL

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

Wonders: Does she serve Grecian food in that kitchen?

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

ochi


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

as long as theres no goat ... yuk!! i sooo got tricked into eating that on more than one occasion! :?


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

I didn't like goat the first time I had iteither. But there's and Indian restaurant we go to forlunch sometimes that makes a good goat stew.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 12, 2005)

Ooh! I LOVE Indian food. I just started eating it a few years ago. 

Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

There's an Indian guy in our productiondepartment we go to the restaurant with. We just tell himwhat we want and he orders for us in Indian - the ladies at therestaurant all talk so fast!:shock: 

I love trying food from different cultures! One of myfavorites is Ethiopian (I've heard all the jokes already!) but allthose restaurants are too far to go to at lunch, and they won't deliverthis far. Fortunately we also have good Korean food aroundhere, too.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Ilove trying food from different cultures! One of my favoritesis Ethiopian (I've heard all the jokes already!) but all thoserestaurants are too far to go to at lunch, and they won't deliver thisfar. Fortunately we also have good Korean food around here,too.


What kinds of things are Etiopian?? I love trying new stuff too. I currently can't get enough of Vietnamese food.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

The Ethiopian restaurants I've been to have alot of spicy beef and lentil dishes. We usually get a comboplate where you can try 3-4 different things. They serve allthe dishes for your table on one giant piece of this spongy bread -kind of like a pancake (all on the same plate). There are noutensils - you just tear off a piece of the bread and scoop up the foodwith it.

I haven't tried Vietnamese yet, but I want to. Is it anything like Thai?


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool! I'll have to look for an Ethiopian place near me and try it - it sounds great!

Vietnamese and Thai are usually grouped together, but they'redifferent. Ususally a Thai restaurant will serve Vietnamesefoods and vice versa. Vietnamese uses a lot of Vermacillinoodles - so if on a Thai menu you see anything with Vermacelli, it'susually Vietnamese. Also they have a noodle soup called Phothat is KILLER good. And the spring rolls rock - they'rereally different from Chinese spring rolls.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pam, :great:, You kitchen looks amazing.I love it. I would love to something like that in the rabbit room.Awesome job.

Tina


----------



## m.e. (Oct 12, 2005)

Did someone say Ethiopian food???

I actually liked most of the _wot_, so long as it wasn't toospicy. And their tea is to *die* for. But _injira _reallyturned my stomach; it's just so...sour :? I'll admit that after twosolid weeks of Ethiopian cuisine, I was more than ready for some homecookin'.
*
*warning-sensitive**



I just have to say: you haven't really eaten like an Ethiopian untilyou've had a freshly slaughtered goat cooked in a large pan over anopen bonfire


----------



## pamnock (Oct 12, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Pam, :great:, You kitchen looks amazing. I love it.I would love to something like that in the rabbit room. Awesomejob.
> 
> Tina




There are some really pretty garden designs that can be done (and theyalso have a couple wild rabbits to add to your garden ).The tatouage is very easy to apply -- you simply rub it onto the wall.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 12, 2005)

Pam, these are GREAT! I love the fish!

Thanks for giving me more ammo for my "We really need to buy a house" talk with Scott! 

If I win the Powerball tonight, the heck with the talk. I'm shoppin'!

:treasure::jumpforjoy::dragster:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 12, 2005)

Those are amazing! Wow.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm going to have to look into that. Iwas looking into either wallpaper but don't want that. Just my lluchthey would chew it. I was looking into stenciling some thing on thewalls. This sure looks and sounds like it would be easier.

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is some good news, at least for some ofus. I was watching Neil Cavuto's financial report on Foxtoday and he was discussing heating costincreases.He said the weather experts are arepredicting a milder than usual winter in the midwest and westernUS. Our Ohio wooly bears seems to be saying the same thing.

Pam, your kitchen is stunning!


Ethiopian food is great. I think the bread is calledinjera. They also serve a honey white wine, Tej, that isexcellent.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Pam, are theselast photos of your home too? This is sooo cool! I'd love to see moreof your kitchen! I just love it! I'd also love to see Matthew's roomwhen you do it!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 13, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Pam, are these last photos ofyour home too? This is sooo cool! I'd love to see more of your kitchen!I just love it! I'd also love to see Matthew's room when you do it!


The other photos were from tatouage websites of designspeople have done in thier homes. I'm doingMatthew's room in February (for a birthday present) -- although I mightget tempted to do it earlier because I already bought the stuff 



Pam


----------

